# تعلم بكل سهولة لأقوى برنامج في العالم catia v5



## imad04 (24 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين *​* 



**أقدم لكم اليوم Catia video tutorials *

* 2D sketch*​* 










**ولكنه باللغة الفارسية وفرجة متعة أرجو منكم الدعاء*​*This tutorial contains a series of videos explaining in detail how to use the basic commands in 2D sketcking in CATIA V5.

The spoken language of the instructor is Arabic but he uses English version of catia V5.

*******s of the tutorial

1.- Introduction.avi 
2.- Point.avi 
3.- Line.avi 
4.- Profile.avi 
 5.- Predefined Profile.avi 
6.- Circle.avi 
7.- Spline.avi 
8.- Conic.avi 
9.- Constrain.avi 
10.- Corner.avi 
11.- Chamfer.avi 
12.- Relimitations.avi 
13.- Transformation.avi 
14.- 3D Geometry.avi

*​*240 Mb*


* http://rapidshare.com/files/222424817/2D.part1.rar*

* http://rapidshare.com/files/222424819/2D.part2.rar*

* http://rapidshare.com/files/221840241/2D.part3.rar*

* :56:*​


----------



## imad04 (3 يوليو 2009)

إنتضروا الجديد إن شاء الله أين الردود 128 مشاهدة ولا رد


----------



## imad04 (3 يوليو 2009)

*Catia video tutorials 3D design*
NASA group | Language: Arabic | 428 Mb​


This tutorial contains a series of videos explaining in detail the steps of 3D design in CATIA V5.

The spoken language of the instructor is Arabic but he uses English version of catia V5.

*******s of the tutorial

*A.- *Sketch-Based Features 

1.- Pad.avi 
2.- Pocket.avi 
3.- Drafted Filleted Pad.avi 
4.- Drafted Filleted Pocket.avi 
5.- Shaft.avi 
6.- Groove.avi 
7.- Hole.avi 
8.- Rib.avi 
9.- Slot.avi 
10.- Stiffener.avi 
11.- Loft.avi 
12.- Remove Loft.avi 
13.- Multi Pad.avi 
14.- Multi Pocket.avi 
15.- Solid combine.avi 

*B.- *Dress-Up Features 

1.- Edge Fillet.avi 
2.- Variable Fillet.avi 
3.- Face Fillet.avi 
4.- Tritangent Fillet.avi 
5.- Chamfer.avi 
6.- Draft Angle.avi 
7.- Draft Reflect line.avi 
8.- Variable Angle Draft.avi 
9.- Shell.avi 
10.- Thickness.avi 
11.- Thread Tap.avi 
12.- Remove Face.avi 
13.- Replace Face.avi 

* C.- *Surface-Based Features 

1.- Split.avi 
2.- Thick Surface.avi 
3.- Close Surface.avi 
4.- Sew Surface.avi 

*D.- *Transformation Features 

1.- Translation.avi 
2.- Rotation.avi 
3.- Symmetry.avi 
4.- Mirror.avi 
5.- Rectangular Pattern.avi 
6.- Circular Pattern.avi 
7.- User Pattern.avi 
8.- Scaling.avi 

*E.- *Boolean Operations 

1.- Assemble.avi 
2.- Add.avi 
3.- Remove.avi 
4.- Intersect.avi 
5.- Union Trim.avi 
6.- Remove Lump.avi 

*F.- *Reference Elements 

1.- Point.avi 
2.- Line.avi ​ 
DOWNLOAD (A)

*UPLOADING*
PART1
PART2
*RAPIDSHARE*
PART1
PART2

DOWNLOAD (B,C,D,E,F)

*UPLOADING*
PART1
PART2
PART3
*RAPIDSHARE*
PART1
PART2​PART3


----------



## imad04 (3 يوليو 2009)

*Catia video tutorials (Design of applicable drawing)*
NASA group | Language: Arabic | 343 Mb


This tutorial contains a series of videos explaining in detail the steps of making drawings from 3D parts and assemblies in CATIA V5.

The spoken language of the instructor is Arabic but he uses English version of catia V5.
​

*UPLOADING*
PART1
PART2
PART3
PART4

* RAPIDSHARE*
PART1
PART2
PART3
PART4​


----------



## imad04 (3 يوليو 2009)

*  أسألكم الدعاء حتى إذا كنت لا تحب أن تكتب ردا فلا تنسى أخاك من الدعاء*


----------



## eng:amr (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك................................


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (10 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الكرام دلوني على طريقة لتنزيل البرنامج ( في انتظار الرد )


----------



## imad04 (10 يوليو 2009)

هناك نسخة محمولة لا تحتاج الا تسبيطCatiaV5 R17 SP2 Portable من *torrents*




* http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=catia+v5&cat=0*


----------



## bdhia (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طالبة عمانية (11 فبراير 2010)

مـشكور على الموضوع

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ayadi87 (11 فبراير 2010)

_*merci 



*_


----------

